# Fife meet @ BMD studio 8/9 June



## AaronGTi

Now that the weather has changed slightly what better time to have a meet at the BMD studio.

We've decided on either Saturday 8th June or Sunday 9th so the day that most people can make will be the day. I'd prefer the Saturday tbh.

The meet will be usual concept; demo car for trying out products etc this time with the main focus being the BMD range of hand blended luxury waxes. there may even be a couple of brand new waxes released also  Any volunteers for a demo car welcome as well?

As always we'll have a range of food & drink on display for everyone. No BBQ this time but most likely sausage rolls, sandwiches etc and possibly Mrs BMD will bake a cake hint hint Joanne :lol:

Everyone is welcome along on the day , stick your names down below if you fancy it :thumb:

Address is:

Black Magic Detail
197 Methilhaven Rd
Methil
Fife
KY8 3LF


----------



## Derekh929

Good luck with the Meet Aaron hope the weather is good


----------



## AaronGTi

Me too :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

With a live wax blending demo and some very special offers on the day this is a meet not to be missed.
Stevie


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> With a live wax blending demo and some very special offers on the day this is a meet not to be missed.
> Stevie


Sounds great


----------



## Nickjw01

Sounds good. Think I'm off so will pop along again. That's where I met a few of you last year. Shame I'm not certain to be off, or I'd offer my car


----------



## AaronGTi

Nickjw01 said:


> Sounds good. Think I'm off so will pop along again. That's where I met a few of you last year. Shame I'm not certain to be off, or I'd offer my car


Sure Nick see ya there :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234

I'd like to make it to one of these meets, will need to try and get that weekend off work though 

I'll offer the Leon as a demo car too  It's needing a bit TLC :buffer:


----------



## Spyco

Black Magic Detail said:


> With a *live wax blending* demo and some very special offers on the day this is a meet not to be missed.
> Stevie


Camera live feed available???  

Have fun guys!


----------



## AaronGTi

b9rgo1234 said:


> I'd like to make it to one of these meets, will need to try and get that weekend off work though
> 
> I'll offer the Leon as a demo car too  It's needing a bit TLC :buffer:


Cool be good if you can make it :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Spyco said:


> Camera live feed available???
> 
> Have fun guys!


Lol how about a nice HD video


----------



## Spyco

AaronGTi said:


> Lol how about a nice HD video


Where is the fun in that??? Lol.


----------



## AaronGTi

Spyco said:


> Where is the fun in that??? Lol.


Its less complicated


----------



## Archer189

I'd be up for this, preferably on the Saturday. I can offer a white Rav4 for demo although might be too big. If its a dry day (ha ha ha) I can offer a M3 convertible in Individual Mora for demo.


----------



## AaronGTi

Archer189 said:


> I'd be up for this, preferably on the Saturday. I can offer a white Rav4 for demo although might be too big. If its a dry day (ha ha ha) I can offer a M3 convertible in Individual Mora for demo.


Hi mate long time no see, aye be good if you can make it.

I prefer the Saturday too :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

will see nearer the time, should be able to make this but there is a few things planned for that weekend.. I'll try to squeeze it in.. 9th probably better for me.


----------



## AaronGTi

Try squeeze it in Craig :lol:


----------



## N16k_W

I'd like to come. I'd prefer the Saturday. 

Cheers


----------



## AaronGTi

N16k_W said:


> I'd like to come. I'd prefer the Saturday.
> 
> Cheers


Sure mate, be good if you can make it.

We now have a demo car..

Rowbo's Civic Type-R FN2


----------



## Gazjs

Up for this, free any day. 
Be good to meet a few people


----------



## AaronGTi

Gazjs said:


> Up for this, free any day.
> Be good to meet a few people


Hi mate, no probs be good if you can make it.

It'll most definitely be Saturday the 8th as thats the day nearly everyone can make. Cheers.


----------



## AaronGTi

Looks to be a good few Honda lads from Civinfo forum coming along too.


----------



## Mtpagey

Hope you guys get a nice day for it :buffer:

I'll wake up to a nice day but will be out the country unfortunately


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers Martin :thumb:


----------



## legs

i might make it up for this, it will be my first meet.

have you got a demo car finialised yet, if not you could use my white rs.


----------



## AaronGTi

Hi Legs,

Yes come along its gonna be a good day.

Yes we have a demo car already but there might be room for another :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Would love to make this, however with the rest there's alway's an excuse i can't... ad love to come aaron but unfortunately i have 2 reason i may not be able to.
1st. having serious car trouble that's wiping out my saving's trying to fix...engine issue's.
2nd. i get the key's to our new house on the 6th so will be laying carpet's and decorating.

But on the plus side if the car's functional again hopefully i can get a sneaky for an hour or two.:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> Would love to make this, however with the rest there's alway's an excuse i can't... ad love to come aaron but unfortunately i have 2 reason i may not be able to.
> 1st. having serious car trouble that's wiping out my saving's trying to fix...engine issue's.
> 2nd. i get the key's to our new house on the 6th so will be laying carpet's and decorating.
> 
> But on the plus side if the car's functional again hopefully i can get a sneaky for an hour or two.:thumb:


No worries mate, maybe one day


----------



## Bigstuff

Hi Aaron,

Depends on missus shifts but i'll try and pop down.


----------



## AaronGTi

Bigstuff said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Depends on missus shifts but i'll try and pop down.


Cheers mate would be good if you can make it :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Well the good new is..the car's back on the road:driver: the bad new's is the cost of repairing could have got m&k elite and a pot of philip but house depending i hope to pop along now


----------



## AaronGTi

Cool hope to see ya there :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

BUMP :thumb:


----------



## cheechy

Missed last one so may pop along for a bit? We got the usual suspects coming along Aaron?


----------



## AaronGTi

cheechy said:


> Missed last one so may pop along for a bit? We got the usual suspects coming along Aaron?


Awryt mate aye usual guys most likely.

Be good if you can make it no doubt the TTRS looking awesome


----------



## cheechy

If I can stop the birds crapping on it then yes - front bumper due to be resprayed the following Monday too!


----------



## AaronGTi

Hi all,
Can I have confirmation that all are still attending?

Lets get a list sorted.

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Gazjs

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him) 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## AaronGTi

Gazjs said:


> 1. Aaron
> 2. Rowbo (demo car)
> 3. Stevie BMD
> 4. Gazjs
> 5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him)
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


Aye I know Josh, cool see yous there :thumb:


----------



## Alzay

Might make it down for this.


----------



## AaronGTi

Alzay said:


> Might make it down for this.


Please do 

Feel free to add your name to the list :thumb:


----------



## Alzay

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him) 
6. Alzay
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers mate


----------



## Archer189

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him) 
6. Alzay
7. Archer189
8.
9.
10.


----------



## AaronGTi

Bump anyone else wanna stick there name down?


----------



## N16k_W

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him) 
6. Alzay
7. Archer189
8. Nick
9.
10.


----------



## AaronGTi

See ya there Nick :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Another meet I won't make of yours Aaron/Stevie.. 

Last minute booking on a full correction that spans over that weekend and into the week after and the only date the customer can make has cancelled my plans for that weekend and the hope of getting to this.. 

Might pop over for a catch up if I ever get a free weekend haha


----------



## Spoony

What's the definite date? I *might* make it.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Spoony said:


> What's the definite date? I *might* make it.


Saturday the 8th june :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Bump 1 week to go :thumb:


----------



## Archer189

Got a time!


----------



## AaronGTi

10am chief


----------



## Derekh929

Hope this weather holds for you guy's , and have a good day:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers Derek, if the numbers dont build up a a bit there will ne no meet.

Free food and the chance to plat with a load of quality products.


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> Cheers Derek, if the numbers dont build up a a bit there will ne no meet.
> 
> Free food and the chance to plat with a load of quality products.


It's a lot of work Aaron for sure, I think new people don't relise they days provide great chance to learn, and get advice, but good fun:thumb:


----------



## Huey

Think I'll pop along too, haven't been to a meet north of the border yet and as im only up the road it would be a shame to miss it:thumb:


1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him) 
6. Alzay
7. Archer189
8. Nick
9. Huey
10.


----------



## AaronGTi

See ya there Huey :thumb:


----------



## amiller

I will come along in my personal capacity if I have the time. Always a great day out. :thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him)
6. Alzay
7. Archer189
8. Nick
9. Huey
10.Amiller


----------



## Black Magic Detail

I will come along in my personal capacity if I have the time. Always a great day out. 

Bring your products if you want Andy its not a problem 

stevie


----------



## AaronGTi

Weather for the meet is looking good all


----------



## Alzay

I'm bringing my mate from Aberdeen along too, I'd also like to add my car as a demo car if needed. 

1. Aaron
2. Rowbo (demo car)
3. Stevie BMD
4. Gazjs
5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him)
6. Alzay
7. Archer189
8. Nick
9. Huey
10.Amiller
11.Allyp


----------



## AaronGTi

Alzay said:


> I'm bringing my mate from Aberdeen along too, I'd also like to add my car as a demo car if needed.
> 
> 1. Aaron
> 2. Rowbo (demo car)
> 3. Stevie BMD
> 4. Gazjs
> 5. Josh Simpson (I believe you already know of him)
> 6. Alzay
> 7. Archer189
> 8. Nick
> 9. Huey
> 10.Amiller
> 11.Allyp


Sure mate no worries, what colour car do you have just out of curiosity?


----------



## Alzay

AaronGTi said:


> Sure mate no worries, what colour car do you have just out of curiosity?


Black Insignia. You weren't going to think it was easy were you? I think I may have another couple of bodies attending too.


----------



## AaronGTi

Good lad, see yas there :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs

Judging by photos in the showroom, it a case of parking in the street with the demo cars being within the studio area? 

Thanks


----------



## AaronGTi

Nah not really, first come first served for the on site parking but its all one if you decide to park on the street.


----------



## Gazjs

AaronGTi said:


> Nah not really, first come first served for the on site parking but its all one if you decide to park on the street.


Cheers, see you Sataurday :thumb:


----------



## legs

not going to make this guys, got a house warming party tonight so i wont be touching the car tomorrow.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

I wont make it but enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## -Jamie-

Damn, Was hoping this would be Sunday.

Have fun!


----------



## Nickjw01

Myself and a friend will be there. Albeit at around 11ish


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks for coming Nick :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs

Thanks for the arrangement of the meet. Had a very good morning with lots of learning,and, now a new wax to try :thumb:


----------



## cheechy

Thanks again Steve & Aaron. Good turnout and some nice civics.


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers lads and thanks to all who came.

Well done to the Civic lads who turned up without them the meet would have been dead.


----------



## Nickjw01

AaronGTi said:


> Thanks for coming Nick :thumb:


Thanks for the invite. Cracking day. Got some good tips. Meant to get a tub of the wax for red cars. Can't remember the name. Forgot all about it though. Might pop up to get some.


----------



## Alzay

Thanks for today,will now wax with a much thinner coating.


----------



## Gazjs

Alzay said:


> Thanks for today,will now wax with a much thinner coating.


Definitely. Unbelievable how much I used previously :wall:


----------



## AaronGTi

Nickjw01 said:


> Thanks for the invite. Cracking day. Got some good tips. Meant to get a tub of the wax for red cars. Can't remember the name. Forgot all about it though. Might pop up to get some.


Helios Wax :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs

Fantastic beading. So glad I purchased one now. My container seems to be sweating, this normal? 

Only really ever used harder wax so sorry for the noob question!


----------



## AaronGTi

Yeah it is quite a soft wax and is quite oily hence the need for very little wax on the applicator as it spreads n spreads.

:thumb:


----------



## Gazjs

Excellent. Look forward to using and posting some results


----------



## rowbo

cheers for today Stevie and Aaron 

HELIOS wax WOW !!!! what a finish on my car :detailer: :buffer: www.blackmagicdetail.co.uk :doublesho

here are a few pics i took today


----------



## AaronGTi

Pics look great Ross :thumb:

WTF do I look like applying the wax :lol:


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> Pics look great Ross :thumb:
> 
> WTF do I look like applying the wax :lol:


haha you posed for that pic


----------



## AaronGTi

got to be done lol


----------



## Black Magic Detail

AaronGTi said:


> Pics look great Ross :thumb:
> 
> WTF do I look like applying the wax :lol:


some serious concentration there Aaron :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Sadly missed this but all settled in,broadband finally moved over and awaiting the next one


----------



## AaronGTi

Get to the next one min!

Yer missin oot lol.


----------

